
Millennials are less keen than previous generations on illicit drugs - JumpCrisscross
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2017/05/daily-chart-21?cid1=cust/ddnew/n/n/n/20170530n/owned/n/n/nwl/n/n/na/Daily_Dispatch/email&etear=dailydispatch
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
Same applies to binge drinking. Example:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-31452735](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-31452735)

I guess when you have to work so hard to just manage a lifestyle that doesn't
match your parents' everyone needs to get a bit more serious about things.

~~~
pavel_lishin
But isn't the "poor worker drinking to escape reality" trope a trope for a
reason? Plenty of people who are economically fucked drink and do drugs to
escape reality - often budgeting for it as carefully as rent.

~~~
wojt_eu
My first guess would be that being poor relative to peers is more stressful
and depressing and relates to more substance abuse problems. When hardships
are shared among whole generation it could affect them differently.

------
factsaresacred
In Europe, cocaine and pills (ecstasy) remain popular among the young.

These drugs are generally more 'social' which is why it's insane to see
opioids - with their comparatively introverted high - be abused so much by
millennials.

------
bamboozled
Who needs drugs when you can stare at a news feed all day?

------
avaer
This is promising. But on the flip side, seeing those graphs reminds me that
one of the deadliest drugs remains popular with 70% of everyone.

~~~
everling
Deadly as in absolute numbers, yes? Alcohol is the most popular drug, hence
most die from alcohol. Imagine if 70% used heroin.

------
ap46
Its a good thing & not to mention-illegal.

